# Ridiculous Speaker Deal!!!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Just put one of these Celestion V30 clones into my amp. Wow, these things are amazing and are selling for a stupidly low price. My buddy and I each got one (saved on shipping) and it was less than $100 to my door!!!  Others have said the classic leads are great. Side by side, the Celestion V30 and this speaker look almost identical.

No affiliation, but just thought I would let you know:

http://stores.ebay.com/Warehouse-Guitar-Speakers


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Those are tempting. If anyone in Calgary wants to split the shipping on a couple of those let me know.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Thanks for the info. Those are tempting. If anyone in Calgary wants to split the shipping on a couple of those let me know.


No problem. If anyone is even considering buying one of these Celestion models you should hop on board. I even considered buying a couple of extra just for the hell of it (never know when you need a speaker).

TG


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

$20 for classic lead!?Is this the 75w?I used to have a Crate 4x12 with no name speakers that sounded EXACTLY like 25W greenbacks.I think Celestion is rippin us off man!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

4STYX said:


> $20 for classic lead!?Is this the 75w?I used to have a Crate 4x12 with no name speakers that sounded EXACTLY like 25W greenbacks.I think Celestion is rippin us off man!


Sometimes you pay a lot for a "name." If am REALLY surprised this thread hasn't generated much interest. I thought people would be all over it and asking a thousand questions. Perhaps they assume it is too good to be true.

TG


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I have one of the V30 clones in my Avatar 2x12 next to a Hellatone 30. Great speaker. Great value. Hell, it cost $10.00 more to ship than I paid for it, but for roughly $60.00 Canadian for a brand new speaker, you can't beat that deal IMO.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

gproud said:


> I have one of the V30 clones in my Avatar 2x12 next to a Hellatone 30. Great speaker. Great value. Hell, it cost $10.00 more to ship than I paid for it, but for roughly $60.00 Canadian for a brand new speaker, you can't beat that deal IMO.


That's why my buddy and I bought one at the same time: shipping two speakers is a lot cheaper then shipping one (one you divide the cost in half). Came in at just under $50 Cdn for a speaker which basically costs $130 BEFORE shipping!

TG


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey traynor_garnet have you and/or your buddy installed your speakers yet? If so, how do they sound?

Thanks!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've contacted them top see if they will sell me a truck load. I have a cabinet maker that wants to make guitar cabinets for me all I need is something decent and affordable to load them with.

If the deal goes through, I should be able to sell them for the same price but with more resonable shipping.

I wouldn't hold my breath though, I've never been able to broker any kind of quantity deal from an e-bay contact.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've contacted them top see if they will sell me a truck load. I have a cabinet maker that wants to make guitar cabinets for me all I need is something decent and affordable to load them with.
> 
> If the deal goes through, I should be able to sell them for the same price but with more resonable shipping.
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath though, I've never been able to broker any kind of quantity deal from an e-bay contact.


Try getting a hold of him through his website if you haven't already.

http://warehousespeakers.com/


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

amphead said:


> Hey traynor_garnet have you and/or your buddy installed your speakers yet? If so, how do they sound?
> 
> Thanks!


We have both installed them but I haven't had a chance to crank mine up yet. His is in an old Garnet running 6V6s and mine is in an old Traynor running El 84s.

At low volumes mine sounds great! Much less stiff then the Emi Tonker that I had in before (great speaker just too much speaker for a 20 watt amp). I live in an apartment so volume is an issue but as I play with fire and turn up a little bit I can really start to hear it come to life. I cannot wait to crank this thing and break it in.

For reference, I've owned Weber, Eminence, and Celestion speakers and this is just as good as any of them.

TG


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> We have both installed them but I haven't had a chance to crank mine up yet. His is in an old Garnet running 6V6s and mine is in an old Traynor running El 84s.
> 
> At low volumes mine sounds great! Much less stiff then the Emi Tonker that I had in before (great speaker just too much speaker for a 20 watt amp). I live in an apartment so volume is an issue but as I play with fire and turn up a little bit I can really start to hear it come to life. I cannot wait to crank this thing and break it in.
> 
> ...


I don't have Golden Ears or anything, so I can't say 'Hey this speaker sounds the exact same as a V30', but I had a V30 in my 2x12 with the Hellatone 30 I have in it now, and I can say that this clone does sound better than I remember the other one sounding. Not so shrill on the high end. I've always said that V30's need to be paired with another speaker, because they are a good speaker, but I have no complaints about the clone either. Very nice tone matched with the Hellatone 30. IMO.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

gproud said:


> Try getting a hold of him through his website if you haven't already.
> 
> http://warehousespeakers.com/


Thanks, I missed that. I have sent him an e-mail, now I will have to wait to see what happens.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Took my amp avec new speaker to a jam last night. Man, what a great tone and this thing isn't even broke in yet. 

Order one today. Just a stupid deal.

TG


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Thanks, I missed that. I have sent him an e-mail, now I will have to wait to see what happens.


Dude, you get those here and sell em at the same price, I will love you forever and buy that lovely hard tail guitar. Seriously, I love that guitar for that price and the custom one with hard tail options and 24 frets looks orgasmic.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

WOW...im going to try to buy one of those to make a 1x12. I will be probably running a valve junior or something similar into it. What is the difference between the classic lead 8ohm and the classic lead 16 ohm? Is there a tonal difference, or is it just to match the impedance of the cabinet you want? What speakers do i want for a 1x12? help lol


edit: hey hammguitars, if you can get that deal, Im in 


edit again: Is it hard to put together a 1x12 cabinet? I dont need tolex, etc, I will probably just use plywood for the overall construction, then use a thin sheet of mahogany on the outer panels of the amp for appearance, and then stain the mahogany with a light cherry finish and varnish it  good idea or no? Also, I will put some nice grill cloth on afterwards. is this a reasonable project for an 18 year old? I have some experience with woodworking, and I have ample tools to work with.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Thanks, I missed that. I have sent him an e-mail, now I will have to wait to see what happens.


hey hamm! I threw in a few good words for you at thegearpage.net and I talked to the owner of Warehouse Speakers. He said he's all for you getting a truckload, etc 

Cant wait to see how this turns out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I'm about to pull the trigger and buy a couple of these. If anyone in Vancouver is thinking about it, let me know ASAP - it will be way cheaper to split the shipping on a multi-speaker order!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

More and more people are raving about this guy's speakers. I just got the latest newsletter from Brian Wampler at IndyGuitarist.com and he was going on about their V30's. Thought they were better than the reissues from Celestion.

I'm sold. I've been wanting to try some different speakers in my Koch. Now I can swap until the cows come home.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

HAMM GUITARS PLEASE UPDATE ME LOL


Im going to buy some, but I dont know if I should wait, or buy now ... :|


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> HAMM GUITARS PLEASE UPDATE ME LOL
> 
> Im going to buy some, but I dont know if I should wait, or buy now ... :|


I "might" consider getting another speaker so if you are shipping one to Edmonton let me know and perhaps we can split shipping.

TG


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

actually im from Calgary but yeah....I am really wanting to get a speaker, but Im not sure if I should wait or buy now.


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Clones*

Hey I'm up for a couple as well, is there any word on being sold from Canada ??:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay I want to pull the trigger on one of each by the end of the week. I'll be getting them shipped to Ottawa -- any one else want in on the order?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't figured out a way to make it work yet without loosing money. If I do, I'll let you know.

Andy


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ooh cant wait Hamm...hopefully it works out!!!


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

I kind of hijacked this thread and posted on The Gear Page.There's some people from Canada that are making a huge purchase(semi truck load) maybe you guys could get in on the deal!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sent you a pm iaresee.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Chito said:


> Sent you a pm iaresee.


Got it! I'll wait until Friday and then I'll put the order in if anyone else wants to combine shipping to Ottawa.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

It's look really interessing for the price! Nobody had problem with it? I'm like a chicken when it's time to buy something looking too good!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> It's look really interessing for the price! Nobody had problem with it? I'm like a chicken when it's time to buy something looking too good!


For the asking price if it doesn't work it'll make a fine door stop.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey everybody, first post! Nice to see we have a place to discuss how we get our hands on gear in Canada! 

1. When I bought a 6m45P kit from Weber, it came by Fedex. So for anyone ordering from them, make sure you know how the item will be shipped because you will pay customs fees. (wasn't horrible though, 46$ or so for two boxes) 

2. I'm interested in two V30's coming to Ottawa. I also sent a pm. let me know.. 

over and out. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> 2. I'm interested in two V30's coming to Ottawa. I also sent a pm. let me know..


You're on the list.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> 1. When I bought a 6m45P kit from Weber, it came by Fedex. So for anyone ordering from them, make sure you know how the item will be shipped because you will pay customs fees. (wasn't horrible though, 46$ or so for two boxes)


Warehouse speakers ships vis USPS! No extra charges! And yes, the speakers are great.

TG


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Not necessarily true.. I have been getting killed by customs lately on stuff coming through USPS. Hell once i had my own DIY amp shipped back to me and they charged me 26$. Its all in the value you declare it at really. You chance it if it gets lost or ripped off and the value on 1000 is declared at 20$  But regardless, you can still save money. I picked up a used hotplate for 235$ american... pretty good deal. 

And I am def still in for these v30 clones! It will be itneresting to see if this takes two weeks for them to come in like most stuff I order.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i assume these speakers have all been sold?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

*For the guys on the Ottawa order...*

Kapo_Polenton and Chito: guys email me at ian<at>coastpedalboards<dot>com -- I need your local contact information (full name and phone number are fine). And Chito: what resistance would you like? 8 or 16 ohm?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

The Ottawa order has been placed.


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Warehouse Speakers*

Well, I just ordered a pair. Let's hope they sound good and hold up like the originals. They will be going into a 2X12 cab that I'm designing.

JC


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

The Ottawa order shipped today. I'm a little bummed that shipping was more than the cost of the speakers. The exact final cost for those on the Ottawa order won't be known until they land at my door and our fine government has had a chance to tax them. Right now it's looking to be about double the price of each speaker on the website in US dollars. So if you ordered a $21 USD speaker you owe about $42 USD right now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No problem Iaresee. It should still be a good deal. :food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

*Classic Lead x2 Arrived Today*

Hey,

I've just received my 2 Classic Lead speakers today. Very well packed and no sign of damage. I have not hooked them up yet (damn work) but will likely do so tonight and report back.

As for landed cost, here's how it worked:

Speakers were $20 US each, so total price = $40 US
Shipping to Vancouver was $49 US for 2 speakers = $49 US
Becuase the order had a low value, customs didn't bother - no fees, taxes or charges.

So for 2 speakers the grand total delivered to me was $89 US = $96.12 CDN

So that's $48.06 CDN per speaker.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, as I originally posted the beauty with these guys is that they ship USPS. Truly a great deal.

TG




Rhythmeister said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've just received my 2 Classic Lead speakers today. Very well packed and no sign of damage. I have not hooked them up yet (damn work) but will likely do so tonight and report back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

USPS is def the way to go. But lets not count all our chickens before they have hatched.. a lot of my gear arriving through USPS had a fee on top of it. They keep getting me on pedals lol... but sometimes there are no hassles. If the items are valued at 20$ each, then there is a good chance we are scott free. :smilie_flagge17: We really do need to get our acts together and get geared up and supplied in Canada so we can distribute goods to our own folk..


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Rhythmeister said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've just received my 2 Classic Lead speakers today. Very well packed and no sign of damage. I have not hooked them up yet (damn work) but will likely do so tonight and report back.
> 
> ...


Well guys, these are the real deal. Wow - they are not broken in yet, but they sound great. Put a pair of these Classic Lead (80w) speakers in my closed-back front-ported 212 and they are doing it for me. I'm not an expert on speaker comparisons, but I know what I like (and I have gone through a whole bunch of speakers in the last year that I did not like.) In a guitar shop in Austin TX about a year ago I played through a Bogner ported 112 loaded with a Celestion Lead 80. I liked that sound very much. I think I've found that sound with these speakers in my cab.

Summary: I'm a happy man. And I can't wait for these to break in.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

is there anyone else interested in these speakers for the end of july?


and hamm did you make any progress with these guys? ill send you a pm


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Great Deal*

I just got my pair of Vintage 30 clones. No hassle, shipped to my door, arrived in perfect condition. 

My box isn't built yet, but the speakers look well made and virtually the same as the real deal. I can't wait to try them out. 

Assumming that my cab building business moves forward, I'll be buying a lot more of these.

Jeff


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

These guys are easy to deal with, so there is no issue with them.

The problem is making it feasable. They can't sell the speakers any lower and the only way to get speakers to Canadians any cheaper is to cut the shipping costs.

I was trying to get things to work by stopping by and picking up half a cube truck load when I was in the states, (kind of like Krammer and his free postal truck episode) but even if I could get everything timed out just right, I would still have to mark the speakers up to make any money for the effort.

In the end, if I added ten bucks to each speaker to cover the import fees and transportation, it wouldn't be that much better than what you are currently paying for them direct from the warehouse. Adding $10 to each speaker also doesn't leave much profit in it after duties/taxes and transport costs are covered, not to mention returns and waranty coverage. 

So doing this would tie up a few thousand dollars to pay for everything up front, and there would only be a few hundred dollars profit in it when all is said and done. Since the price won't drop based on the number of units being ordered, there is no break point that makes this look attractive as an investment.



esp_dsp said:


> is there anyone else interested in these speakers for the end of july?
> 
> 
> and hamm did you make any progress with these guys? ill send you a pm


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> T
> 
> The problem is making it feasable. They can't sell the speakers any lower and the only way to get speakers to Canadians any cheaper is to cut the shipping costs.
> 
> Since the price won't drop based on the number of units being ordered, there is no break point that makes this look attractive as an investment.


I thought this may be the case but didn't want to say anything to ruin your potential deals. Really, these are one of the few companies on ebay that are not trying to make money on shipping (you know, great product price and this mysterious shipping price that is no where near the actual shipping cost :sport-smiley-002. A Canadian dealer could possibly to what, save the customer two or three dollars? Not enough of an undercut to take the investment risk, as Hamm Guitars has clearly stated.

Just order them guys. Find a buddy to cut shipping costs, be even shipping on one speaker is not really that bad.

Glad to hear others are digging them as much as I am
TG


----------



## vice2.0 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Anyone looking to Split shipping?*

Wants to load up a Splawn cabinet with some of these and looking for someone to split shipping.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

vice2.0 said:


> Wants to load up a Splawn cabinet with some of these and looking for someone to split shipping.


Hey,

Thought I'd share some wisdom I acquired when I ordered. Not sure how many of these speakers you need, but if you need more than 1 for yourself, you probably would not benefit much (or at all) from sharing shipping. The worst hit is for just one. The shipping price per speaker goes down a lot by ordering 2. From there, you really don't save much (or any) by ordering more than 2.

Good luck and I know you'll be impressed by these speakers.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Rhythmeister said:


> Thought I'd share some wisdom I acquired when I ordered. Not sure how many of these speakers you need, but if you need more than 1 for yourself, you probably would not benefit much (or at all) from sharing shipping. The worst hit is for just one. The shipping price per speaker goes down a lot by ordering 2. From there, you really don't save much (or any) by ordering more than 2.


From the order I just placed with two others on this site I can also say that 2 is optimal from a customs point of view. We ordered 4 x V30s and 2 x C30s. The C30s shipped seperatly from the V30s and because the price on the shipment was $40something dollars Customs didn't look at it. But the V30s were obviously twice that price and that's where we got hit with duty.


----------



## lpstudio (Feb 14, 2006)

I ordered 4 as well and was wondering what the duty was on 4

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

lpstudio said:


> I ordered 4 as well and was wondering what the duty was on 4


$17.50 CAD


----------



## lpstudio (Feb 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> $17.50 CAD


Sweet thats not bad at all :food-smiley-004:


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard of these speakers..


Where are you getting them from?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I've heard of these speakers..
> 
> 
> Where are you getting them from?


They are only available online through http://www.warehouseguitarspeakers.com/.

He's got Alnico Blue clones on the way now too. Very nice.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

iaresee said:


> They are only available online through http://www.warehouseguitarspeakers.com/.
> 
> He's got Alnico Blue clones on the way now too. Very nice.


When I ordered my speakers (I started this thread) the website said the blues were coming soon. I emailed him and he said the project was on hold (so did the updated cite). I really hope these *are* back on because I will buy one instantly.

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya I am not a huge fan of V30's or Greenbacks, but I would be really interested in a budget Blue clone.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

iaresee said:


> They are only available online through http://www.warehouseguitarspeakers.com/.
> 
> He's got Alnico Blue clones on the way now too. Very nice.


Actually, they sell through Ebay too, but I don't think there is a difference as far as pricing goes. On Ebay, they are set up as a "Buy it Now", so there's no price advantage like you might get in an auction situation. The Ebay transaction was completely smooth for me - positive feedback all around.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got my V30 and CL from Iaresee. Even delivered it to my house. Thanks Ian!

Now to find time to try them out.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well maybe I am a bit of a party pooper but I loaded mine and came to the conclusion that maybe v30's are not for me:bow:. I thought the g12h30's were spikey and i found this odd because they were supposed to be hellatones. that is when i got an intersting surprise... seems Steamco screwed up my order cause these don't have the hellatone label! That and they had recently started to mellow out and break in because I was liking the smooth crunch. The v30's seem spikier to me and while they have a tight bass, don't have as expansive and full bass for me. Might play with em another week and see what happens. They are extremely well built though, no doubt about it. just maybe not for me. I would be def interested in an alnico blue copy though. That would be more my tone. people say v30's give ear fatigue, I can see that. Especially with a strat type guitar. Granted I think most speakers can sound great when recorded, some just annoy you live.Chito how are yours?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Well maybe I am a bit of a party pooper but I loaded mine and came to the conclusion that maybe v30's are not for me:bow:. /QUOTE]
> 
> What amp, guitar, and style do you play? Give them a bit of time to break in and see what you think. OTOH, the same speaker won't "do it" for everyone but hell, it set you back $20! I sure you could sell it used here no problem. BTW, you didn't accidentally reverse the polarity did you?
> 
> TG


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> BTW, you didn't accidentally reverse the polarity did you?


I was just about to ask the same question. If your speakers are run out of phase you might be canceling out all the V30s mid-range goodness. What happens if you just run one speaker?


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

Are these Classic Lead speakers supposed to sound lke a Classic Lead 80? If so then they are not for me... there's a shootout of 5 speakers on this Bogner Amps demo page (about a 3rd of the way down) and The Classic Lead 80 sounds horrible, even worse than the T-75 and I didn't think there was a worse speaker than the T-75.
http://www.bobsavage.net/bogner/bogner.htm


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Well maybe I am a bit of a party pooper but I loaded mine and came to the conclusion that maybe v30's are not for me:bow:. I thought the g12h30's were spikey and i found this odd because they were supposed to be hellatones. that is when i got an intersting surprise... seems Steamco screwed up my order cause these don't have the hellatone label! That and they had recently started to mellow out and break in because I was liking the smooth crunch. The v30's seem spikier to me and while they have a tight bass, don't have as expansive and full bass for me. Might play with em another week and see what happens. They are extremely well built though, no doubt about it. just maybe not for me. I would be def interested in an alnico blue copy though. That would be more my tone. people say v30's give ear fatigue, I can see that. Especially with a strat type guitar. Granted I think most speakers can sound great when recorded, some just annoy you live.Chito how are yours?


Those are the exact reasons I am not a fan of V30's. They definitely are not for everyone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Finally got the time to put in the V30 clone and try it out. I compared it with a Eminence Governor and an original V30. First thing I notice is that it sounds like it's been broken in. It definitely sounds like a V30 and I couldn't discern much of a difference between the two. To my ears, the eminence had more bottom end than either of the two but the highs and the mids are better on the clone and the Celestion. 

My .02 cents...


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I had messed up my wiring at first so they were out of phase and horrible... got it right though and the cab works as it should.. however, I do still find they have this harshness to them. So yeah i get tight low end and crunch.. but they have a ridgidness to them which annoys my ears. As for music, I am more of a rock guy - , classic rock bands UFO-Deep Purple etc.. to 80's hair bands for fun (GnR-Whitesnake). The new more modern high gain stuff I listen to, but don't really identify with the tone. I was messing around with all my old Yngwie Malmsteen leads yesterday and this speaker was taring a hole in my ear. But maybe that was the blistering speed on the fretboard lol? nah, its the speakers. I think like anything they require break in time, but they definitely have less bottom end fatness to the g12h30's. Maybe in a mesa cab because of dimensions or the fact that it might be ported, it would be diff. I do now hear why Slash has that crunchiness in his tone.. these v30clones are definitely crunchy.

Oh yeah, I did try just one speaker before loading them in with my greenbacks in the 4 x 12... a bit thin and raspy I found. Granted this was with my Laney Pro tubes head which I find to have no bass when cranked, too much when low so I will have to retry that experiment with my plexi clone.I had asked Vinnie Moore on his forum what his tour cabs were and he used 4 4x12's, 2 with reissue greenbacks, 2 with V30's. His tone nowadays is killer.


----------



## Pr3Va1L (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I will be pulling the trigger on some Classic Lead speakers... Seriously, It looks so worth it!!

I don't like V30s though... I don't want my tone to "honk" or be nasal (hence why I got rid of the JB I had in my main guitar.. Sounds like shit clean!) But the CL80s look really nice!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Kapo, you never answered my question about what amp you are using.

I had a V30 in the Marshall Studio 15 I used to own. I HATED that speaker in that cab; harsh, nasal, mid rangey . . . yuck. In my current amp, Traynor YGM-1 I hear NONE of that honk and harshness. Sound nice and smooth.

TG


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Missed that part, right now I play an ASH strat clone which is horrible with GFS pickups in it but i also have an epiphone LP with Alnico II's in it. I have a Laney AOR Pro tubes and a Weber 6m45P which is built off the classic 1987 circuit (more or less) with Sozos in it. I really like the clone, its beefy. If I could just get rid of both amps picking up radio signal I'd be happy but that is another story. Probably going to be picking up a tele copy or MIM some time though, dig the tone of those. I just put an hour on them.. while they have a smooth crunch to them, they still have these piercing overtones that I am having a hard time getting by. We'll see if they mellow out in a week. Might just be that plexi clones like greenies and G12h30's.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah, those are ALL over HC right now. they seem to be pretty decent in their performance.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I just ordered a pair of their Classic Lead (British Lead on Ebay...I guess they got a phone call from Celestion). I figure it would be a better match for my Traynor YGL-3 than the Vintage 30. Besides, it appears that tweaking the equalizer a bit will give some interesting tones. I listened to a clip that someone had posted of this speaker and it a nice deep 70's heavy metal tone to it. None of the Malmsteenish highs that I really don't care for (but this speaker can give 'em if I want 'em).


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a couple of the "Veteran 30" speakers and I'm very pleased with them. I'd yet to find a speaker which gets the kind of response I'm used to with Celestions (including the new Eminence speakers), but these do it. Also, they sound somewhat smoother in the upper mids than the Vintage 30s I'm used to, which I've been told is more representative of what original Vintage 30s were like; whether that is the case or not, I couldn't have expected better from these speakers irrespective of the price I paid.

Even though I don't need any more speakers, I just bought two of the "classic lead" models and will probably build another 2x12 for them. At this price, why not.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

how can you tell what they sound like with the winnipeg winds whistling in your ears? 

you say these are really good eh? well you certainly have good ears in my experience. i just got a cheap classic 50 head and 2x12 maybe i'll give em a whirl. how are things in the new town? 

paul c.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

suttree said:


> how can you tell what they sound like with the winnipeg winds whistling in your ears?
> 
> you say these are really good eh? well you certainly have good ears in my experience. i just got a cheap classic 50 head and 2x12 maybe i'll give em a whirl. how are things in the new town?
> 
> paul c.


They're definitely good speakers. Everyone I've demoed them to so far has agreed too. I get a lot of "they cost WHAT?!?", since they'd rather have bought these than what they own.

And although David maintains that this low price (~$20 each) is a "marketing investment", it's still difficult to imagine how having them this inexpensive helped him in the long run. Starting them at $50 each might've immediately given him more credit, since that would've weeded out two camps: 1) those who never even used Vintage 30s or CL80s and only bought the WGS speakers because they were $20, and 2) those who let the old "if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is" safety net kick into gear. I have to admit part of me imagines WGS selling these off, getting large orders (payments in advance) from dealers and OEMs, then disappearing from the face of the Earth for all intents and purposes. 

The Peavey Classic 50 head is one of my favorite "amps not made by me", so you're already doing ok.  Providing the cab works well for the speakers, I predict you'll be fairly happy...as long as you truly are looking for what a Vintage 30 type speaker brings to the table.

Things are good here, thanks! I used to live here until 1998 and had been transferred to Calgary with the company I worked for at the time. So my move here was "coming home", especially with all my longtime friends and family here. It's hard to just compare the two cities since I concern myself with my activities more than my surroundings, and I have lots more opportunities to be with friends and family than while I was in Calgary.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

right on to the move i didn't know you were from there originally. i bought the classic 50 head and a 2x12 noname cab off a buddy for nice and cheap, it used to belong to bruce cockburn, apparently (and has been modded)... i haven't played it personally yet, but in my buddy's hands it's very bright, but he of seems to do that, so we'll see how it sounds for me. i did own a classic 50 4x10 combo for a while, and i really liked it, great unique tonality. i have an ac-30 these days, so i've got that side of things well covered, and i would, i think, want a more vintage 30 sound out of this one, it'll most likely be my main gigging amp, due to the legendary unreliability of the ac-30. sure sounds great though... i've been debating selling it, but i kind of get a little sweaty every time i get close, so who knows... 

your amp line looks great!, very together, good coherent lineup. i'd love to hear one, i can only imagine how far they've progressed since the early amps i heard years back... are you planning to attend any toronto functions? there's a big guitar swap meet thing every year i've heard, never been to it though.. let me know if you are, i'll try and swing by, i'm not too too far from there. paul


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks! I think I've settled into a lineup that makes more sense on the whole, and these newer designs are my overall favorites, so I'm quite happy with how the line is working out.

My travel plans for the year(ish) got stymied when I had to pay for my move. However now that a friend's band is reuniting and it's possible some road trips to Toronto are on the plate, I may be taking trips there anyway (since I'd be taking on tech and sound engineer duties). If I do I'll try to let folks know in advance and see what makes the most sense for meeting and/or demoing amps.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Better hurry up, the deal ends on Friday. After that, prices will be raised.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I purchased a pair of CL 80's last night. Will load them into my 100W combo (Fender "The Twin"). Hopefully I won't get nailed by customs.

dj


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I ordered a pair of the Veteran 30. I figure if I don't like them I can always find someone who will be willing to pay the 90$ bucks I paid for the pair.

I got a pair of the CL sent to my home in Canada. No problems with Customs. It was under 40$ each (no sales tax) and a North American product (no duty).


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I might be selling mine pretty soon for about that.. haven't played them at all really and wasn't overly impressed. So watch the classified peeps!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Hang off selling them. Today is the last day they'll be sold by WGS for $20/speaker. They go up in price tomorrow. :smile:


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I might be selling mine pretty soon for about that.. haven't played them at all really and wasn't overly impressed. So watch the classified peeps!


I can see how if you haven't played them, you wouldn't be impressed. 

I'm guessing you're not really a fan of Vintage 30s or Classic Lead 80s then.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

They still have a selection of them at 20-21$ on ebay. So, I guess it's while supplies last now.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll give them another try before I ship em out the door but maybe the Vin30 sound is not for me. I like the bass depth of the g12h30 but they also have a bit of that harshness and graininess that i don't like..


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I'll give them another try before I ship em out the door but maybe the Vin30 sound is not for me. I like the bass depth of the g12h30 but they also have a bit of that harshness and graininess that i don't like..


If you haven't used Vintage 30s before, keep in mind that's the target these Veteran 30s were shooting for.

I hear no graininess to these, and I actually find them smoother than Vintage 30s. Did you play them for a significant amount of time at higher volumes (to ensure they were broken in, and to also hear how they'd sound when the amp is turned up)? And did you spend any time trying to dial in your amp to sound different? These have a fairly specific EQ to them, and you can't just use your amp the same way as with your last speakers and expect it to sound the same.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

They are now $45 USD + $31.90 USD shipping on eBay.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't actually played them long enough at high levels but I think that might be on the agenda for this weekend! Then I'll report back.. 

31$ is still high for shipping geesh.. good prices on the speakers but he should try to keep shipping to 20$ or so. Getting awefully close to prices you can get on some eminences.... (prices which we will never get in Canada of course!)

I'd like him to get all over the greenback clone next..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I haven't actually played them long enough at high levels but I think that might be on the agenda for this weekend! Then I'll report back..
> 
> 31$ is still high for shipping geesh.. good prices on the speakers but he should try to keep shipping to 20$ or so. Getting awefully close to prices you can get on some eminences.... (prices which we will never get in Canada of course!)
> 
> I'd like him to get all over the greenback clone next..


Yea, I think the shipping is too high. The price of 1 speaker also over the customs threshold now so you'll get dinged with GST and maybe a brokerage fee on the way over now. Oh well, he did give ample warning.

You definitely need to try them loud. The only speaker I've ever thought sounded good a low volume was the little 8" in the champ I once owned.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's close to what I paid for my Eminence The Governor. I find you have to shop around for speakers here in Ottawa. When I asked around, the difference in prices was incredible. One was charging $50 over another.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried the "British Lead" speakers recently. They are exactly what people are claiming: a lot like a Classic Lead 80 but with a bit warmer/darker low end and rounder (IMO more pleasing) highs. The thing is...I never was a fan of the Classic Lead 80 and I had to try these to remember that.  (It's been a couple years since I've heard CL80s.) 

What I ended up doing was using a British Lead speaker and a Veteran 30 speaker combined in the same 2x12. What a great combination. I haven't been more comfortable with a speaker cabinet in...well, ever.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

*Time for me to punch myself in the nuts*

Man, I just read through all the posts in this thread, starting at the beginning and was getting so excited. (I am planning on making a new 2-12 closed back cab for my old Traynor YGL head, and I just bought an eminence Private jack and had set out looking for a Governor) -I had decided to go Eminence this time, after busting the bank on my celestions for my combo amp I just built.
But, I was so anxious to forget about the Governor for one of these Veteran 30s. Now that the prices are jacked, do you guys think it is still worth it?

My new combo amp now takes care of my class A vox/matchless sounds so this new cab will be hopefully going for a punching mids (Tom Morello JCM 800) style playing with my Old Traynor. I'm trying to keep this new cab compact even though it is for a 100 Watt amp so, I want at least 50 watts per speaker in a 2-12.
So, ya, suggestions? Veteran or Vintage or Governor?


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Now that the prices are jacked, do you guys think it is still worth it?


If by "jacked" you mean "fair", then I agree.  $20 each was too good to last and he warned people many times that was just an introductory price. $45 each is definitely fair, even still on the cheap side with shipping included. Good luck getting new Eminence speakers for this price in Canada, and US dealers won't sell to Canada because of Eminence's distributorship agreement with McBride.

Yes, they are worth it. They'd still be worth it if they were even the same price as Celestions, in my opinion...though I'm thankful they're not.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

JamesPeters said:


> If by "jacked" you mean "fair", then I agree.  $20 each was too good to last and he warned people many times that was just an introductory price. $45 each is definitely fair, even still on the cheap side with shipping included. Good luck getting new Eminence speakers for this price in Canada, and US dealers won't sell to Canada because of Eminence's distributorship agreement with McBride.
> 
> Yes, they are worth it. They'd still be worth it if they were even the same price as Celestions, in my opinion...though I'm thankful they're not.


Ok, good. Thanks. I had to make sure that you guys still stood behind these speakers, regardless of any fabulous deals.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

*Speaker cab owners, I need some info plz!*

sorry meant to post this as a new thread!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I just recently purchased 16 ( 8 of each ) of the V30 and British lead . I had a Dr. Z Z-Best cab I purchased empty and installed one each of the V30 an B-lead . Sound excellent and as good as my other Z-Best with a bit more highs . I expect they will sound even better with some use . 
Got 5 ea of both types left in the 16 ohm ans 2 of each in the 8 ohm so lots of spares for projects . At the price thay were it was hard to pass up :smile:


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I think i am going to put mine up for sale. They are thin, lack the body, and are bleeding the most highs out of all my other unbroken in speakers. I guess I am not a V30 guy. Not sure why all the cabs come loaded with these guys these days.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I think i am going to put mine up for sale. They are thin, lack the body, and are bleeding the most highs out of all my other unbroken in speakers. I guess I am not a V30 guy. Not sure why all the cabs come loaded with these guys these days.


 
How many do you have and what do you want for them? I have to build a cab for my valve jr.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I was thinking someone local would want both for 90$ as shipping I am not sure anyone saves that much.. however given the fact taht the warehouse upped their $ and customs will also have to be factored in, I could look into shipping this weekend seeing as someone else was interested as well. I'd be game to swap for two used gt-75's if anyone had em!


----------

